
How to explain a 3-year gap (because of health issues) on my resume (developer)? - lohengramm
My work experience as a software engineer goes from 2008 to 2017, and there it stops because of health issues, so it&#x27;s been three years without working. Now I must get back to work. So I&#x27;ve just picked up my old resume in order to rewrite it, and realized I have no idea on how I&#x27;m going to explain that. On one hand it seems there&#x27;s no other way besides telling the truth, but on the other hand it feels like my resume will just be ignored. Should I place it like that:<p>&lt;hiatus+explanation&gt;
&lt;job N&gt;
...
&lt;job 2&gt;
&lt;job 1&gt;<p>Or should I write it before&#x2F;after the jobs listing? Or should I just omit it?
======
iwd
There's no perfect answer here, because different people will have different
reactions to _whatever_ approach you take.

So what follows is just an opinion. I work at a large biotech company, and
sometimes hire engineers. Personally, I would like to see an entry in your job
list in appropriate chronological order, with a very brief explanation. Many
people have to take a break, whether for raising children, caring for family,
or dealing with health issues. As a hiring manager, a gap in your job history
with an explanation like that is less concerning to me than a completely
unexplained gap.

If you can truthfully indicate the issue is resolved and won't impact you in a
future job, great; if not, just stop with the explanation of the gap.

------
giantg2
I would ommit it but be ready to explain it.

They aren't generally allowed to ask about your health to prevent
discrimination. I think you could say something like "I had to take some time
off to take care of a sick family member". It's technically the truth as you
are a member of your family, but should prevent discrimination.

------
sharemywin
if you have marketable skills. I would look into contracting. or contract to
hire. a lot times you by pass HR that way.

you can be straight up with the contracting recruiter and they might even help
you with what to say on your resume.

Also, they can guide you on what opportunities might be a problem and which
ones won't

I opened a mortgage company a couple of years ago and got back into software
development. The contracting company did care and the company eventually hired
me.

